# Performance brakes, pads & rotors for your Nissan



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Brake rotors can wear unevenly or become slightly warped over time, compromising your braking performance. Upgraded components ensure both quicker acceleration and quicker stopping time.

When looking for new high-quality replacement brake pads, it is better to choose a product that will surely serve all your needs. Being the most expendable vehicle part, brake pads should be the most hardy of the hardy to live a longer life. The redstuff ceramic brake pads by EBC will offer OEM quality fit and operation with the superior stopping power, longer life, reduced brake fade.

See all the necessary details about these low dust pads here:
 http://www.carid.com/ebc-brakes/redstuff-ceramic-low-dust-brake-pads.html 








* Ceramic pad compounds wear slower and last longer than OEM equipment;
* Eliminate squealing under the extreme cold or hot temperatures;
* 6 month/10,000 mile manufacturer warranty against premature pad wear under normal driving conditions;

Vehicle brakes are vital to your safety when driving. All the performance brake kits, rotors, and pads feature precise fit for a trouble-free installation and the highest quality possible for years and miles of reliable service.
Check this 1-click vented brake kit manufactured by PowerStop here: 
 http://www.carid.com/powerstop/1-click-brake-kit.htm

















High-quality brakes go hand in hand with driving safety. Brembo and Wilwood are gods in brake industry. They offer all kinds of high performance calipers, brake pads and discs.
You can read more information about Brembo at CARiD.

The following video will give you some information about the Brembo brakes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IL-_eTPYU58

A lot of high sport cars like Ford Mustang or Porsche are factory equipped with Brembo brake systems. They also offer custom aftermarket kit for your Nissan.
Check prices and see other details about GT Series Brembo brakes  here.








* Designed specifically for your vehicle and driving conditions;
* Calipers available in your choice of color;
* Pad retaining system minimizes brake noise and facilitates pad changes;
* Comes complete with all necessary mounting hardware and comprehensive instructions;

Wilwood is the number 1 competitor of Brembo, as they also provide the top of the line performance brake products with a great quality and value. Read more about Wilwood at CARiD.

This street performance brake kit is designed for perfect fit and function. Read more information about race brake kit created by Wilwood  here.








* Expertly crafted from premium materials:
* Made in USA;

Also check out this video about brake testing of Wilwood brakes:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uq1JSr_9RA8
Hope you find it helpful!

If you are not up to upgrade the performance of your Nissan, just take a look at caliper covers designed by MGP. They definitely will help you to upgrade the appearance of your OEM calipers.
Follow the link to see more custom caliper covers for your Nissan:
http://www.carid.com/mgp/custom-caliper-covers.html









Which option is the best for you: performance brakes or caliper covers?


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Braking industry is very important, that's why PowerStop is here to cover you up and provide the best solution for your vehicle's braking problem. We are very proud to announce new 1 click brake kits created as a result of cooperation of Bondurant and PowerStop. The partnership of these companies means that they cooperate to improve and advance their products even more.

Check out this video, it will give you general idea about the legendary Power Stop and Bondurant breakthrough partnership: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4BbTO3w_nM

Power Stop makes both slotted and cross-drilled rotors. There are distinct advantages to drilled rotors which is why many superb vehicles like Corvette, Mustangs, etc. come equipped with drilled rotors.

Here at CARiD we also offer a range of Power Stop ceramic brake pads, drilled/slotted rotors, and related components providing all the benefits of superior materials and OE quality fit.










Read more about the manufacturer here: http://www.carid.com/powerstop/


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

CARiD is here again. Wanted to share some AWESOME news with y'all!

10% discount is available on all Powerstop products, such as Brake Pads, Brake Rotors, Calipers, Pad Wear Sensors, Brake Kits and Caliper Kits!

Hurry up the promo is valid from March 1 till March 31, the prices on our web-site are already reduced.


----------



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

When it comes to the brake system we always aim to provide our ride with the best. With Centric brakes at CARiD you get premium quality aftermarket brake parts and systems, perfect for on street and track use!


----------

